# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Sundown - by Arsheesh

## Ilanthar

*Sundown*


*Created in : Krita*

*Review*
Arsheesh is a well-known member of the Guild who's been active for many years, and has constantly improved and polished his iconic maps during that time.
What a surprise that he hasn't had a Cartographer's Choice yet! So, looking at this wonderful "Sundown" map, the occasion was just obvious. This splendid map immediately catches the attention with its colour palette, layout of the land, and smooth effective shading. Then, we're amazed by the numerous details, both on the map and the frame. A whole place with its cultures and features rendered in a map.

*Finished map thread*

----------


## DrWho42

i quite like how the mountains frame the impact of the valley

----------


## ThomasR

This makes my day !  :Very Happy:  Congrats Tad !

----------


## Kellerica

Oh, more than deserved, this one! I'll have to echo our esteemed CL there; it is beyond me how Arsh hasn't gotten a CC until now. Love this one. Well done, mate.

----------


## Tiana

It is a good map. I especially like boat dude in the bottom icon there. Such a classic.

----------


## UnstableGunEnthusiast

It's a beautiful map, and the icons/illustrations really do add character.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Arsheesh! Long overdue award.

----------


## - JO -

A splendid map for a well deserved award !!! 
Congratulations Arsheesh !

----------


## Josiah VE

Well deserved, absolutely stunning

----------


## arsheesh

Wait, what?!  Wow, thanks everyone!  I've been away from the Guild for a couple of weeks - feverishly working to finish up some projects - and had no idea about this award.  What a wonderful surprise this is, I'm incredibly honored.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## LunaticDesign

That's really awesome!

----------


## Wingshaw

Congrats Arsheesh, and about time!

Wingshaw

----------


## SteffenBrand

I love the general feel, wonderful colors, and especially the sloping mountains is something I really enjoy! Great work (and it has to be a lot of work)! =)

----------


## Kaja

WOW.   I love everything about this, from the soothing palette to the inspired "feature" insets.  Nice work!

----------


## Yrda

This map caught my eye in the current voting. I love the perspective and how these magnifier-like vignettes at the borders support the whole setting. The perspective feels immersive to me because of these rocks in the foreground, and the lines leading the eye right into the heart of the map. Beautiful!

----------


## arsheesh

Thank you very much Yrda (and everyone else as well).  A great deal of time was spent on getting the design of those insets just right for my client.  And the perspective was a fun challenge to tackle as well.  I appreciate everyone's kind feedback on this piece.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## foreverfalln

Congrats Arsheesh!

I have been admiring you from afar for three years.  I would also probably sell you one of my children to know your secrets of how you do your water currents, that almost airy streams within the ocean that you do on so many of your maps,  Makes your oceans dreamy.  Spent a week in February trying to figure it out, wet texture or mist cloud brush, deal with a devil?   You're just magic, congrats again!

----------


## GammaPSCS

Absolutely stunning map right there. I love the way that the mountains hug the land that you've so carefully created and detailed. I love the small, fine additions you added to make it seem so incredibly 'alive' and informative. Especially with the take-outs from the locations to give a bit of a more in-depth impression. Well deserved. :-)

----------


## HairySammoth

> Wait, what?!  Wow, thanks everyone!  I've been away from the Guild for a couple of weeks - feverishly working to finish up some projects - and had no idea about this award.  What a wonderful surprise this is, I'm incredibly honored.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


This is wonderful stuff, Arsheesh. The border decoration is utterly charming; really adds to the sense of the place. I've joined up after a long time lurking to post a ridiculously ambitious paid mapmaking gig - this style is something that I'd love to see on offer! If you're available or have any recommendations/advice that'd be ace  :Very Happy:

----------


## caslumali

Amazing pallets

----------


## arsheesh

To everyone I've not yet responded to, thank you for the kind words, and I apologize for the delay; I'm afraid I'm not around these days as much as I'd like to be.




> Congrats Arsheesh!
> 
> I have been admiring you from afar for three years.  I would also probably sell you one of my children to know your secrets of how you do your water currents, that almost airy streams within the ocean that you do on so many of your maps,  Makes your oceans dreamy.  Spent a week in February trying to figure it out, wet texture or mist cloud brush, deal with a devil?   You're just magic, congrats again!


Well don't go selling your kids on my account, but thanks very much for the kind words.  Right, so I'm still playing around with how best to represent waves and water-currents, but here's my current technique.  First I use a larger grunge brush or fuzzy round brush set to lower opacity and make several passes, building up lighter tones where I want the contours of the waves/current to be.  Next I add a finishing layer of paint with a smaller fuzzy round brush set to higher opacity.  This finer line helps to define crest of the wave.  Finally, just in back of the wave, or to either side of a ripple etc. I add a slightly darker area of shadow (again with either a larger grunge or fuzzy round brush set to low opacity).  It should also be noted that in the case of oceans and large bodies of water prior to any of this I will have created a division between deep and shallow water by using a combination of large grunge brushes and fuzzy round brushes set to low opacity to build up lighter tones nearer to the shore line.  Hope this is of some use to you.




> Absolutely stunning map right there. I love the way that the mountains hug the land that you've so carefully created and detailed. I love the small, fine additions you added to make it seem so incredibly 'alive' and informative. Especially with the take-outs from the locations to give a bit of a more in-depth impression. Well deserved. :-)


Thanks very much GammaPSCS, that pleases me to here.




> This is wonderful stuff, Arsheesh. The border decoration is utterly charming; really adds to the sense of the place. I've joined up after a long time lurking to post a ridiculously ambitious paid mapmaking gig - this style is something that I'd love to see on offer! If you're available or have any recommendations/advice that'd be ace


Thanks Hairy and welcome to the Guild!  Unfortunately at the moment my commission schedule is filled for the remainder of the year, however as you've probably discovered by now the Guild contains a veritable embarrassment of riches when it comes to skilled artists.  If you haven't already done so, I'd recommend placing an add in the Map Requests section.  I wish you all the best in finding the right artist for this project.




> Amazing pallets


Thanks very much!

----------


## Solanchi

Probably the most aesthetic cartographic curves I've ever laid my eyes upon  :Smile:

----------


## michaeljwinegar

This map is so gorgeous that it made me register for the website.

----------


## Natesroom

I am going to "steal" (meaning use) this map for some Homebrew game someday. It just begs for some sort of history and background.

----------

